# Mud daddy



## Sandstone1 (6 January 2018)

https://muddaddy.com/pages/hello-mud-daddy
Has any one used one of these?
Looks like a good idea but interested if any one has actually used one.


----------



## Dizzydancer (6 January 2018)

I would also be keen to hear- reviews on website look good. Following a rather sudden arrival of Alabama rot in my local area (4dogs died in 2weeks) I am looking for a washer so I can hose dogs off after every walk


----------



## angrybird1 (7 January 2018)

Looks interesting wonder what water pressure like.  Might be ok for washing horses legs too?


----------



## ester (7 January 2018)

All the videos seem to show a dribble, which doesn't always seem to go in the intended direction! If they are supposed to show it at its best Im unconvinced.


----------



## Nicnac (7 January 2018)

Hozelock PortaShower cheaper, holds more water and better pressure.  I put warm water in it and have a neoprene cover so water stays warm too.


----------



## Narosc1980 (11 January 2018)

We LOVE our mud daddy . Started with 5L but bought 12L Mud Daddy In past 2 week.
You can fill it up with warm water and shampoos and much much battar than hozlock or other shower as they are just shower. But mud daddy brush is the magic for me. Goes through 3 dog and 1 horse and our boots no bother.
https://muddaddy.com/collections/frontpage/products/mud-daddy-calapsable-pet-travel-bowel-bottle


----------



## Moobli (14 January 2018)

Ooh very tempting ....


----------

